# Frankfurt Drop-off Location?



## CADeeter (Feb 17, 2014)

turpiwa said:


> I would like to look at the XC 90 for my wife. How was the ED process?
> How do you like the XC 90? Any photos of the car?


It was really interesting to see the differences to between Volvo OSD (Overseas Delivery) and BMW ED. The Volvo is much more low key compared to the BMW. It was more like BMW ED was back when I got my 3 series in 2001 at the factory (before Welt).

Everyone was extremely nice and helpful. They have a large garage-like area where you are shown your car. After filling out paperwork, you sit in a lounge with curtains drawn across a large window into this garage and then when your car is pulled out from the other side, they open the curtains to reveal your new Volvo. A representative then spends as long or short of a time as you wish (or so it seems) walking through the features. We spent close to an hour reviewing all the tech in the XC90 (lots of features and sub menus). After that they have a short circular test track you can try out your car on before taking it out on city streets. I thought this was a nice addition (tried the lane assist, and some other features and then had a chance to go back in and ask additional questions).

We then had their Swedish meatball lunch (good, but not quite like the BMW Welt buffet) in what seemed to double as a staff lunch area.

You could choose to add some factory options at a minor discount (we had them put on mudflaps and CarPlay) and they installed them while we did the factory tour. After being completely wowed by the BMW factory tour in 2014, my wife and I were underwhelmed by the Volvo one. Parts of it reminded us of the park tour in the first Jurasic Park movie "next is the automated welding robot which can do xyz" our little tour train drives by and the machine is idle ... maybe it was lunch break or something, but we saw an awful lot of idle machines. We also got a pass to the Volvo Museum which was nice, but again, paled by comparison to the BMW one.

Overall, I would say it was well organized and set-up and I would certainly do it again, but it is totally different form the BMW experience. (FYI, they also throw in two round-trip air tickets, and one night's hotel, but the pricing is considered fixed and no-haggle -- I have read that some have been able to negotiate it with their dealer however).

The XC90 is a wonderful way to travel. Comfortable, lots of cool high tech gadgets ... love the adaptive cruise control, lane assist, etc. Seats are some of the most comfortable I have ever sat in. We put on more than 2,200 km during our trip and it was still a joy to drive through out. We did have a couple scary navigation system brain farts where we were being routed through rather rural areas of Norway and suddenly the system had us in the middle of the fjord and was no help whatsoever for the next half hour, but thankfully we also had Google Maps to step in.

Let me know if you want to know anything more about OSD or our XC90.

Here are a couple of pics form the trip:


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

CADeeter said:


> It was really interesting to see the differences to between Volvo OSD (Overseas Delivery) and BMW ED. The Volvo is much more low key compared to the BMW. It was more like BMW ED was back when I got my 3 series in 2001 at the factory (before Welt).
> 
> Everyone was extremely nice and helpful. They have a large garage-like area where you are shown your car. After filling out paperwork, you sit in a lounge with curtains drawn across a large window into this garage and then when your car is pulled out from the other side, they open the curtains to reveal your new Volvo. A representative then spends as long or short of a time as you wish (or so it seems) walking through the features. We spent close to an hour reviewing all the tech in the XC90 (lots of features and sub menus). After that they have a short circular test track you can try out your car on before taking it out on city streets. I thought this was a nice addition (tried the lane assist, and some other features and then had a chance to go back in and ask additional questions).
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. That's great. I'll definitely look at it for next year. She has a '15 MDX and likes it but she has a lot of trouble with the seats. Back and hip issues but has never had the discomfort that the MDX has caused. We would make sure to get an extended test drive first.


----------

